
Rust team is going to replace whitelist with allowlist - sschueller
https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/74127
======
Communitivity
I agree with the sentiment, but worry that lots of people are doing this and
each group is using different names. I wish we would come to a consensus.

For me, I'd prefer stoplight colors. Redlist for stopped, Greenlist for those
who can go through, and maybe even Yellow list who can go through but maybe
have limited permissions or increased security.

~~~
jacquesm
Red and Yellow have their own problems when associated with skin color. It's
unfortunate that this is now seen as problematic because the origins of the
term blacklist have absolutely nothing to do with skin color or racism:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacklisting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacklisting)

There are plenty of words that _do_ have their roots in racism, but this isn't
one of those, but 'black=bad' and 'white=good' is definitely something that
you don't want to reinforce.

